# FMA in Louisville, KY



## yak sao (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of any FMA in the general area of Louisville, KY?
Have stick will travel.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2009)

I know *pesilat*'s school used to be there, but perhaps he moved:
http://impactacademy.com/

Yup, he did:
http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=5534


----------



## graychuan (Jul 3, 2009)

yak sao said:


> Does anyone know of any FMA in the general area of Louisville, KY?
> Have stick will travel.


 
Guru Ron Ignacio teaches out of Louisville Martial Arts Academy and he has a club at St. Matthews Martial Arts as well. I am a member and senior instructor at St. Matthews.

Ignacio Kali demo- Guru Ron Ignacio & Sifu Ali Rahim(Wing Chun).


----------



## yak sao (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Graychuan,

Thanks for the response......can you fill me in on the kali a little bit?
I've only seen a little escrima years ago. Looking at the demo, they are similar. Are the classes reasonably priced?

Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2009)

I know some guys in the Louisville area. Matthew Campbell is a Sayoc Kali, Bagua, and now a FCS-Kali practitioner. He has a training group in that area. I can post his contact info later today if you are interested.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 10, 2009)

Guro Harold said:


> I know some guys in the Louisville area. Matthew Campbell is a Sayoc Kali, Bagua, and now a FCS-Kali practitioner. He has a training group in that area. I can post his contact info later today if you are interested.


 


Thanks......I am interested


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2009)

yak sao said:


> Thanks......I am interested


Cool, send him an email (hou_tzu@yahoo.com) and let him know that 
Guro Harold sent you.

I will let him know that you might contact him later today and ask if I can post his phone #.

Take care,

Guro Harold


----------

